# Sehr viele Blutegel im Fluss! Normal?



## Sailfisch (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

In jüngerer Zeit ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei uns in der Eder sehr viele Blutegel sind. Forellen hatten teilweise mehr als 10 Stück im Maul. Beim nächtlichen Aalangeln waren die Tauwürmer von den Egeln regelrecht zerfressen. 

Daher meine Frage an die Experten: Ist das Normal? Fressen die Forellen die Egel oder sind das eher Parasiten? 
Wenn es nicht normal ist, was soll respektive kann man tun?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten schon im Voraus! #6


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sehr viele Blutegel im Fluss! Normal?*

Ich habe auch schon Egel in Mägen von Forellen gefunden,die also gefressen wurden.
Es gibt etwa 300 Arten und wenn du vom Blutegel sprichst,so ist dies zu allgemein um zu sagen, ob du vielleicht auch Fischegel gesehen hast,die wirklich auf den Forellen als Parasiten sitzten können.
Der medizinische Blutegel wird es wohl nicht sein,die sind sehr selten und bevorzugen stehende Gewässer.
Wenn sie so aussehen,dann sind es jedenfalls Fischegel:
http://www.schwarzachangler.de/images/stories/fischkrankheiten/fischegel1.jpg

Jürgen


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sehr viele Blutegel im Fluss! Normal?*

Hallo Jürgen!

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Die verlinkten sind es nicht. Sie sind einfarbig und die Forellen hatten sie auch im Maul und nicht außen. Beim nächsten Mal mache ich ein Bild.


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sehr viele Blutegel im Fluss! Normal?*






Hoffe, man kann es hier erkennen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sehr viele Blutegel im Fluss! Normal?*

sieht übel aus,hab ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sehr viele Blutegel im Fluss! Normal?*

Ganz so tragisch ist das nicht, die fallen relativ leicht raus. Sprich saugen sich nicht stark fest. 

Viel nachdenklicher macht mich, wie die meine Tauwürmer zerlegen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sehr viele Blutegel im Fluss! Normal?*

Sind andere Fischarten auch so stark betroffen?


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sehr viele Blutegel im Fluss! Normal?*

Ist mir jedenfalls noch nicht aufgefallen. Fische aber fast ausschließlich auf Forellen.


----------



## gmdg (26. August 2013)

*AW: Sehr viele Blutegel im Fluss! Normal?*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Ganz so tragisch ist das nicht, die fallen relativ leicht raus. Sprich saugen sich nicht stark fest.
> 
> Viel nachdenklicher macht mich, wie die meine Tauwürmer zerlegen.



Moin Sailfisch!
Habe so ungefähr das gleiche Problem gestern Abend/Nacht beim Aalangeln mit Wurm gehabt. Komme aus Sulingen (Kreis Diepholz in Niedersachsen). Angelgewässer war ein kleiner Bach mit mittlerer Strömung und ziemlich viel Krautbewuchs. Habe dort an einem Gumpen gesessen und bei beiden Ruten jedesmal nur noch "vergammelt aussehende" Würmer am Haken gehabt. Dachte beim ersten Mal es wäre Aas oder so in den Haken geraten, aber beim Entfernen der Würmer fiel mir auf, daß auf den Würmern selbst kleine rot-bräunliche Egel waren. Was für Egel kann ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls nicht der klassische schwarze Blutegel. Im Internet ist sonst auch nichts dazu zu finden...
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## magut (26. August 2013)

*AW: Sehr viele Blutegel im Fluss! Normal?*

fressen die Forellen die Würmer oder saugen die Würmer im Maul der Forellen Blut ???
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Rhxnxr (2. September 2013)

*AW: Sehr viele Blutegel im Fluss! Normal?*

Ich weiss nicht ob es dieselbe Art Egel ist, aber wir haben das im Frühling bei den Bachforellen häufig, bei den andern (Döbel, Äsche etc.) eher selten.
Die meisten Egel hängen aussen, meist an den Brustflossenansätzen, am Bauch und Schwanz, aber ab und zu auch im Maul.
Kommt laut einem Biologen daher, das die Bafos im Winter die meiste Zeit sehr passiv unter den Erlen- und Weidenwurzeln stehen. Dort lagert sich Schlamm ab, und da drin gedeihen die Egel prächtig.
 Gefährlich wirds für die Fische nur wenn sie durch andere Einflüsse schon geschwächt sind und richtig grosse Mengen Egel  an ihnen saugen. Wenn sie dann aktiv werden fallen die Viecher ab, und oft drehen die Fische dann den Spiess um und fressen die in Mengen.
Der Fisch im Anhang war wie die meisten in guter Kondition, hatte aber auch nur die paar Egel im Bereich der Brustflosse und am Schwanz. Spätestens ab Juni sind die Fische frei von Egeln.
Man kann also  zumindest bei dieser Art Egel sagen, viel Schlamm = viele Egel, obs beim TE dasselbe ist, weiss ich natürlich nicht.
Grüßle


----------

